# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #21: Shipping Update + Support Info

## Eddie

*Project Update #21: Shipping Update + Support Info*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*SHIPPING INFO*
All of the international backers have either been shipped or are in the outbox.  Every single international backer was shipped via USPS Priority Mail and has the customs information including the HS number and value on the outside of the package.  All domestic shipments are also going out via Priority Mail.  We have not shipped ANY of the domestic ones but they will be all done the coming week.  Our priority is to get packages out, not to update tracking information.  We also have all of our non-Kickstarter store orders that are being processed as well and so it leaves out shipping guys a little low on extra time.  Everyone is working 7 days a week...to give you an idea, we had an unusual shipping day yesterday (high volume) and shipped over 300 packages.  Thank you for your understanding.
*SUPPORT AND FORUM*
I just wanted to take a second to clarify how and where to get support for your QU-BD products.  Despite having multiple locations that repeat the information over and over, the forum that we set up for our customers at http://www.fabric8r.com is *NOT where you go for OFFICIAL support*.  It was set up to allow or customers to help each other, collaborate and become a community.  While Nathan and Adam do get on there from time to time we do NOT actively monitor the forum or read every single post.  There have a few people that have not received support because they never issued a support ticket and they posted a single reply buried within a thread...you will not get effective support this way.  Also posting in the improper forum or spamming will either get the post moved or deleted.  We *HIGHLY* recommend posting in the 'Diagnose a Print Section' which no one seems to use...despite what info may be online, there is no magic to making a print stick, or to get high quality results.  Generally by the picture of the print we can tell what setting needs to be changed very easily to solve whatever problem is occuring.
*OFFICIAL SUPPORT*
If you have  *PROBLEM WITH YOUR ORDER* (damage, missing parts etc.), or require *TECH SUPPORT FROM US* DIRECTLY please issue a support ticket at http://www.qu-bd.com/support/ .  We have a full time employee that monitors the support tickets and will answer questions.  Please note that she (Paula) only works 9-5Monday through Friday officially, so if you issue a ticket outside of that time period do not expect a response until the next business day.  Of course based on the ticket volume, response times will vary but we strive to respond in under 24 hours.
Here is a picture of the final Printrboards we are using, they are not the same boards as the ones that people had problems with in the past for a heated bed.  They are identical to the non-cloned Printrboards.

----------

